# Front end Compatibility with 72' Le Mans Sport



## Jerry Minissale (Jul 5, 2018)

Hey guys, I know if I look around the forum and connect the dots a bit I can find this answer....but I may also miss some small details. 

I have recently acquired a 72 Lemans Sport. It came with a one piece glass front end that I have no desire to mount. So that has opened the possibilities to me of different fronts that can go on. I don't care about originality or any of that. 

I prefer the 70 Lemans front end and wonder if those fenders, nose and hood can bolt on to my 72? Or if someone could answer, which years are compatible. I have to buy a new core support but have a reasonable 70 core support I can buy from someone I know. 

So the basic question is : "Which front ends (repro, glass, or vintage) can bolt onto my 72? 

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------

